# Trooper boat in Port O'Connor!!



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Saw on a buddies Facebook the big bad trooper boat like the other ones posted for the Rio Grande! Guess theres gonna be troopers on the water in all the ports! I don't agree with it at all...when is a waterway a highway??? Texas highway patrol needs to be on the highways! There's enough wardens and coastie's to give tickets!! I'm on my iPhone and can't post pics but I will tomorrow! They were giving rides too...good use of our tax dollars!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They have to keep the prisons full somehow.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Good! Hopefully it will keep some of the no fishing, daddy's boat drivin, bank burnin Sunday beach goin frat boys out of the bay. 

But man it's getting hard to drink and fish!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i guess they found deep enuf water


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

crawfishking said:


> Good! Hopefully it will keep some of the no fishing, daddy's boat drivin, bank burnin Sunday beach goin frat boys out of the bay.
> 
> But man it's getting hard to drink and fish!


They are gonna have to catch em' in the ditch docking at the fishing center because they arent getting anywhere close to Sunday beach in that monster! Looked like it had quads on it but I could only see 3 but the starboard engine was close to the side. Are they running 36 or 42 yellowfins??


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

36 yellowfin with 3 Mercs


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Great...another form of regulation on the water. Another asinine waste of our tax dollars...


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

If the troopers come to Galveston then that will be 5 acting law enforcing agencies on the water...CG's, homeland security, TPWD, troopers, and the galveston police just got a new boat with every feature possible... seems pretty asinine to me too.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Another boat Or the same one on a public relations tour? IDK, expensive boat, lots of manpower, they are going to have to do something, either catch drug runners, BUI's or just annoy everyone. I can see it now. Trooper boat cruising the ditch at 10 mph and everyone else afraid to pass!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Ha*



A Draper said:


> Another boat Or the same one on a public relations tour? IDK, expensive boat, lots of manpower, they are going to have to do something, either catch drug runners, BUI's or just annoy everyone. I can see it now. *Trooper boat cruising the ditch at 10 mph and everyone else afraid to pass!*


Pfffft, they would so get wake checked.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

captnickm said:


> Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


Ha. Just higher taxes and more harassment on the water when you're trying to enjoy your day off. 
I've already written my congressman about this BS waste of tax dollars. Guess I'll write him again. Just wait until you get pulled over by half of these agencies in one weekend...you'll start writing your congressman too. 
We, the tax payers, will pay a high price for all of this one day...


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

LBS said:


> Pfffft, they would so get wake checked.


hell to the ya hope they like a 4 footer steamin at em at 30 knts!!!:work:

Stay Happy 
HH:texasflag


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*This is what is wrong...*



captnickm said:


> Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


With a young person that has very little life experience.....

It is not about "doing something wrong". It is about a blatant waste of taxpayers money, excessive police state mentality, about sacrificing personal freedoms in the name of greater security, "conditioning" the population to being handled at all times by "authority" figures, the list goes on and on.

I am also "sure" that the HUMMER they pull it with will make us all safe again.


----------



## Skeeter2525 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ruthless53 said:


> They are gonna have to catch em' in the ditch docking at the fishing center because they arent getting anywhere close to Sunday beach in that monster! Looked like it had quads on it but I could only see 3 but the starboard engine was close to the side. Are they running 36 or 42 yellowfins??


I dont think the Sunday beach goers are safe from that boat. I pulled up there one time and there was a big shrimp boat beached there. Don't know why or how he got there but it was there. I don't drink much on the water so it doesn't worry me but it is a big waste if it stays at POC. There isn't the party goers in POC like I've seen in other areas of the coast except for a few rare weekends. So unless the Columbians are sending up drug filled subs to POC it's all a waste of time and money.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

captnickm said:


> Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


 I got something to sort out. I don't like getting stopped 4 times in one day and it's happened. Now there will just be one more agency that needs to stop boaters and check something. I don't see the purpose much less public expense in having the highway patrol on coastal waters.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


I can't state it any better than capt4fish or empty pockets cc did so I won't try. Green to both of ya


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Our tax dollars bought 5 of them 36' yellowfins. They were to be used down south and on like lake falcon. Local DPS even say it is a waste of money.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

here is a picture of one of them. Like to see them try to make it in some of the back bays or even Mitchell's cut.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Let's all lend a hand, when they run that monstrosity up on the flats....Not!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol im only gonna worry about them in the intercoastal and the big jetties, maybe in mitchells but thats a maybe.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Let's all lend a hand, when they run that monstrosity up on the flats....Not!


Thats what I was thinking. Would I help? Or just let them call for help? Lol


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They jam that baby up on a shallow flat, it will take a crewboat to pull it off...

Oh well, we live in a police state, until further notice.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Are they the Highway Patrol or Department of Public Safety?

What a waste of my tax dollars.


----------



## HillCountry (Jan 28, 2007)

*Really?*



crawfishking said:


> Good! Hopefully it will keep some of the no fishing, daddy's boat drivin, bank burnin Sunday beach goin frat boys out of the bay.
> 
> But man it's getting hard to drink and fish!


Man, I always try to keep my mouth shut when people get into controversial subject like this one here, but do you not hear the level of hypocrisy in the statement that you made above. I am a 27 yr old college graduate that carried my weight through school and I am on my third boat bought and paid for and I am so tired of being grouped into this crowd of bank burning frat boys. You don't know anything about those people or how hard they work or don't work. Make no mistake about it I am a very courteous boater, I steer clear of drifts and don't burn shorelines, and I don pot lick someone's spot; but if someone wants to go out and have a couple cold beverages and turn the radio up, and go for a boat ride, that is their prerogative. No one owns the bays and you should be free to do as you feel as long as you are not endangering others and destroying the ecosystem which you enjoy. That being said I think your statement about a bunch of bank burning frat boys out there having a good time and then you make the open statement about how hard it is to drink and fish I don't understand how you think you and "them" are different. Don't get me wrong I am on your side, if I can't go out in the middle of nowhere and have a few beverages then where can I? I don't go to bars and can't stand the crowds they attract; nothing but trouble IMHO. I also think this is a blatant disregard for the responsible use of our tax dollars and believe it is nothing more than a revenue generating game. Not everyone is as blessed as you to live on the coast and gets to enjoy it on a regular basis, some of us have to be a weekend warrior but you know what that doesn't make it anymore your water than mine, and it darn sure does automatically mean that you love and care for this sport more than anyone you know nothing about. 

Sorry for the rant.

Regards
Patrick


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Down here by the Rio Grande Valley we were pretty happy that we got some help on the major lakes like Falcon, where there was a killing a year or two ago - and lots of shooting today - because of the drug war. 

Now where the DPS sends those boats is kind of a secret and they get orders and the officers go where they're told to go on station. Nothing to fear from them because they're looking for Really Bad Hombres. If you're just catching little fishies and drinking a beer they don't want you. You don't fit the profile.

But ... with that much ammo on board, that is one scary, bad boat. Lots of pucker factor if they want to come ask questions. I can see that point.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Swells said:


> Down here by the Rio Grande Valley we were pretty happy that we got some help on the major lakes like Falcon, where there was a killing a year or two ago - and lots of shooting today - because of the drug war.
> 
> Now where the DPS sends those boats is kind of a secret and they get orders and the officers go where they're told to go on station. Nothing to fear from them because they're looking for Really Bad Hombres. If you're just catching little fishies and drinking a beer they don't want you. You don't fit the profile.
> 
> But ... with that much ammo on board, that is one scary, bad boat. Lots of pucker factor if they want to come ask questions. I can see that point.


They pull over people that don't "fit the profile" all the time man. I too have been stopped by multiple agencies in a days fishing on multiple occasions. And I don't fear them...I fear the excessive police state, over regulation, and complete waste of our hard earned tax dollars. Also, the 6 guys they have on board that are fresh out of the academy that are trying so desperately to make a "name for themselves" ticks me off too. Sure let's have law enforcement but I'm sick of being detained and harassed by g men that could be somewhere else actually making a difference. These federal agencies and even some state ones have lost all respect from me and it will hard for them to gain it back. We're in a recession and they're buying brand new boats. How should it look to an average American?! "Asinine" is the word that comes to my mind!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

They probably get their orders from ol Fast Boat Kerry!


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

They are not just Highway Patrol

*Remember that DPS stands for Dept of Public Safety*.

I am sure that the 6 rookies in the back are being lead and trained by and experenced officer who is hopfully teaching them the proper way to treat us, not trying to be a Barney or a gestapo.

Let them do their job and grab some of these jacklegs out their we all talk about from time to time.

Olen


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well alright, tell us how ya feel about it. I live 17 miles from the border and it doesn't bother me so much. If I drive to Corpus or SanTone I have to go through a big honking checkpoint. So what? I guess I'm used to it. Got Predator drones overhead, too!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Swells said:


> Well alright, tell us how ya feel about it. I live 17 miles from the border and it doesn't bother me so much. If I drive to Corpus or SanTone I have to go through a big honking checkpoint. So what? I guess I'm used to it. Got Predator drones overhead, too!


Good for you. You've been assimilated I guess and are used to it. I'm not and won't ever be. This is a forum Sammy, I will tell you how I feel about it. Move along man before you try and tell us the safety fairway only extends to 20 miles offshore again...


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Butera Cape Horn said:


> Our tax dollars bought 5 of them 36' yellowfins. They were to be used down south and on like lake falcon. Local DPS even say it is a waste of money.


The old bait and switch, Say you need them for one reason, but use them for another. Tax payers are paying for the $4/gal fuel this thing eats up. Can't remember the last time someone needed FOUR .30 machine guns in West Matty. I know potlicking is up, but come-on!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> Let's all lend a hand, when they run that monstrosity up on the flats....Not!


All they would do would be to throttle up and claw their way out. I've heard word already that they have been seen chewing up sea grass down in Baffin.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Dont worry guys - 
boat has Mercs
Cant catch anybody when the engines dont run.

_FLAME ON!!!_


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

it probably wouldn't be as obvious of a waste if the boat didn't say "HIGHWAY" patrol. Who was the f****** idiot behind this one?

Blatant waste of tax dollars. 1 more reason why we're broke.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Good for you. You've been assimilated I guess and are used to it. I'm not and won't ever be.


Naw, assimilated no way. I know the deal about these dudes who want to make the Border like Vietnam - Todd Staples the ag director, the big dude at DPS, and the Guv'na. That's why we got them thar armored boats with half mike-mike machine guns on them. They think the Rio Grande was the Mekong Delta or something!

So easy up, these fine cadets need to pass classes for marine safety officer (MSO) certification. Any captain of the boat has to be a, well, captain and pass the test. The need to log the hours before going "into the zone." My friend these are battleships and not fishing boats.

I've even seen the boys out there playing "rabbit." If you never saw that, the hire a charter captain with a fast boat - like a Shoalwater scooter with a 250 on it - and chase that mother like you never seen, helicopters and all and over 60 MPH. It's kind of funny because the "rabbit" always gets caught and everyone laughs.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Yup... I'm sure thats why they had it at all the boat shows in texas this year. TOTAL waste of tax dollars.

I don't care what kind of "drills" they do... they are the "HIGHWAY" patrol. absolute waste of money... end of story.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

OWR said:


> They are not just Highway Patrol
> 
> *Remember that DPS stands for Dept of Public Safety*.
> 
> Olen


by that same logic, I guess we need to be expecting the TSA next? I know DHS already has a quad outboard boat in texas... already been pulled over by those guys. Maybe we can get the GSA on board too to make sure everyone is ok.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Swells said:


> Naw, assimilated no way. I know the deal about these dudes who want to make the Border like Vietnam - Todd Staples the ag director, the big dude at DPS, and the Guv'na. That's why we got them thar armored boats with half mike-mike machine guns on them. They think the Rio Grande was the Mekong Delta or something!
> 
> So easy up, these fine cadets need to pass classes for marine safety officer (MSO) certification. Any captain of the boat has to be a, well, captain and pass the test. The need to log the hours before going "into the zone." My friend these are battleships and not fishing boats.
> 
> ...


The Rio Grande IS pretty dang close to the Mekong and needs to be heavily patrolled at all costs but money would be better spent buying 4 SCB (2cool sponsor Texas made shallow speed machine) or 15 airboats (for the price of 1 of these boats) that could actually run the river without getting stuck! Yes a couple of these boats are needed on Falcon and other lakes but why by the DPS and not the coast guard or BORDER PATROL (since that's there actual job description)!!! And why are they in Port O'connor??? Are there some bad 
hombre drug smugglers frequenting Port O?? If so I need to find a new place to fish! I don't think these boats are unreasonable purchases because they could probably be valuable in chasing down offshore smugglers down by padre but I just don't see the as the Texas Highway Patrols area of service! They should let the border patrol, coast guard and Wardens have them! Would be nice if the wardens could catch all the illegal Mexican fisherman raping Texas waters illegally!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe the Highway Patrol can surf at little down at the mouth of the Rio Grande, when they get a few extra minutes. They got countless city police forces, which have been militarized, clamoring for their own drone aircraft.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Creeping incrementalisim. Militariziation of even the smallest local police forces, TSA bag searches on Houston Metro, two attempts to regulate the internet in the last year. 
And people still think we're free?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_tyranny


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I talked w one of the "new" captains

he had never run a boat even anywhere close to that size,


but they were gonna "be trained" by elite navy swift boat forces......................all is well ...................carry on


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Let's face it, the National Security State has had cart blanche with taxpayer's money since 9-11. If you've invested in a military contractor company, you've likely done well. Looks like Yellowfin boats now fall into that long and very broad category.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


Maybe they should try putting that confiscated money into prosecuting and housing the drug dealers in prison (which is paid for by taxes) instead of buying overkill goodies. Even better, spend the money on defending the border patrol agents that are in prison for doing their jobs.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

What about the gas that those motors burn? What about the maint. bills (because we know they'll be maintained with an open check book...ours)? Who pays those g men rocketing around on those things and giving rides??? Who pays for those g men's gear? Why didn't they use that confiscated drug money to stop rapists, child molesters, drunk drivers, and thieves? Or actually use it for an actual purpose in the war on drugs? Why didn't they sell that Humvee and buy a truck like the majority of the population owns? 
It's the principle(s) behind this that infuriate average people like me when these guys blow past me in ICW doing 60 mph one way...Then come back by doing 60 mph the other way...Just the principles that continue to prove that we are being over regulated in this police state and that our tax dollars (even if the boats were bought with weed and coke money) are not being spent in the best interest of the people in The State of Texas. Still a waste!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


I don't think the purchase of the boats are a bad thing. I believe they can be utilized in many situatios but the game wardens and border patrol should be the ones with them. The first article that was posted showed a boat for the river...you know these boats better than any of us Chris and you know that boat is not a river boat! It will be assigned to a 2 mile stretch of river that it can actually float in and those guns wont even be shot because "Its excessive force!!!"

I definately respect your opinion and your facts more than most I hear because you are in the know about most stuff and besides that a dang nice guy. Wouldn't you think the money for that 1 boat that was supposed to be utilized in the river would be better spent on several Armored up SCB's or other shallow running boats?

Once again i think the more weapons we have on the border the better but leave it to the border patrol! Hell i think they need to get them a couple apaches and allow them to send rockets at drug runners trying to evade them. I dang sure wouldn't mind paying for a couple rockets. Thats all we would have to pay for because if you blow up a couple folks they will sure think about coming back!! Mexico wouldn't skip a beat sending a US citizen doing illegal things to the afterlife!

Im not blaming the officers either because if i was a trooper id be pushing for these boats and wanting to be assigned to one...im blaming the higher ups for spending the drug money in the wrong department!


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Those boats will very likely NEVER bust a major drug dealer or terrorist or take part in any significant way in any major crime that could not have been handled by other boat/helicopter assets that we already have. I'd bet my ticket on it. 

Most likely those boats will be used to harass law abiding citizens, making those same citizens jump through all kind of hoops in hopes that they can fine the citizen for a running light being out...end of story.

Does it really matter where the money came from? Seized money should not be squandered. As mentioned the fuel and maintenance costs will be born by the tax payer.......and we do not have it any longer.

Just why cannot the Coast Gaurd and Customs/Border patrol do the job meant for those boats? Both agencies have boats as well as much more man power than is really needed.

A total waste of money. 

At the boat show there were 4 officers standing around the boat and hummer, were those salaries paid with seizures as well? I think not.

This government of ours(and it is not really ours) is bent on intimidating law abiding citizens, getting us used to being handled by authorities for no good reason under the guise of making us more secure.
I call BS.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

If I was a trooper, I would be lobbying to get that gig.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Probably spend some time checking any boats with babes, for life jackets and beer cans.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


Confiscation of funds doesn't replace money spent from the taxpayers. 
You find a $20 laying on the sidewalk. Do you purchase something you'd normally purchase like gas or food, or do you go splurge on something you weren't going to buy?
Same thing applies to uncle sam. They don't give us a rebate on our tax money when they confiscate money from drug runners.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Goose stepping our way*

To a POLICE state -

All for WHAT
1) Interdict drug runners?
2) Stop terrorists from blowing up CG station?
3) Police poker runs
4) Stop innocent citizens in violation of unreasonable search and seizure
5) Assumption that someone operating a boat is a smuggler?

Oh OH I know DPS was told they would loose Federal Monies if they couldn't find a toy to spend YOUR AND MY TAX DOLLARS ON !!!

The GOOBERMINT is concerned about STRONG ARMING and intimidating its HONEST CITIZENS -- when will we wake up and take it back

A little gas and a match around the dock one dark night


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


Actually, I hear the following and it is a quote..... "Straight from the horses mouth. The DPS. These were not built with drug money. They were funded by the Texas Legislature through grants. They cost about $600,000 a piece and now have 6 with more to come. "

Again, isn't this what the coast guard, DEA and ICE is for.... why when the TP&W doesn't have enough money to fund its own agents in the field would Texas be spending this kind of money for DPS to patrol the water. Wouldn't a 26 foot Whaler do the job? And did we really forget that the "where the water begins, the road ends".... really, highway patrol... really...... highway.... dang, I knew those lines on my GPS were a lot like the lines on a highway but did somebody forget that they aren't real lines????


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

As of last summer i can guarantee you this big *** waste of money could have made it out to Sunday Beach (judging by two other boats i saw get up to Sunday Beach on two separate occasions).. if they know what they're doing they can get there...

As for the "if you're not doing anything wrong you shouldn't worry" crowd, apparently you do not watch the news... There are plenty of examples of innocent people who for sure needed to worry about it...

There are jackazzes on the water, but i don't recall in all my days out at POC thinking "Man, this crazy place sure could use a 36' boat with two big *** automatic weapons mounted to it operated by the state police.."


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like numbnutz legislators in Austin voted for it. While they cut school funding. I wonder how many teachers got laid off for these big useless boats.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> Sounds like numbnutz legislators in Austin voted for it. While they cut school funding. I wonder how many teachers got laid off for these big useless boats.


Follow the money. The DPS got some Homeland Security money but the federal funding formula says the state has to put up the seed money - so that's what they did, and went to Legislature. The Governor, Ag Commissioner Todd Staples, and the DPS Director warned of Vietnam War conditions down by the border, and they got their money. Word.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Swells said:


> The Governor, Ag Commissioner Todd Staples, and the DPS Director warned of Vietnam War conditions down by the border, and they got their money. Word.


Yah, POC has always been my favorite border town..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Swells said:


> Follow the money. The DPS got some Homeland Security money but the federal funding formula says the state has to put up the seed money - so that's what they did, and went to Legislature. The Governor, Ag Commissioner Todd Staples, and the DPS Director warned of Vietnam War conditions down by the border, and they got their money. Word.


You mean where they are locking up border patrol agents for engaging the enemy? Yup, it sounds just like vietnam. Phark all of these politicians.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to admit it's rather funny ... just checked outside and still no border war. Kinda hacked me off 'cause they about stopped all the weed and I can't fish without it.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

ccrocker1313 said:


> *FYI... The DPS Boat are 34' Yellowfin's to Date there are (3) with (3) more to come... Not One Dime of Tax Payer Money was spent to buy these boat's.. All Money was Taken form Drug Dealer's and Drug Runners.. Same thing with the Hummer is was Taken from a Drug Dealer... Texas DPS: They are the State Police.. Just FYI ... *


 Sorry but confiscated funds are tax payer money, we funded those who confiscated the money. The law says they are to spend it on law enforcement because politicians where stealing the funds for pork projects. Now the agencies are creating their own pork projects with poor judgement. DPS does not need to be on the water, the water is already enforced multiple times. Those funds need to supplement and replace the taxpayer monies to run the agency.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually you're wrong in the case of the inland waters of the Rio Grande and its lakes such as Falcon and Amistad. The Coast Guard doesn't have jurisdiction or manpower way up there. 

Dude, they're training off the upper coast.

If this concerns you, there are worse things about the so-called border war. How about a couple thousand of these varmints, like 2,700? Whatever happened to Posse Comatatus?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

2700 of those? That is some scary **** right there. And I'm thinkin we won't see those on the border...


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Swells said:


> Actually you're wrong in the case of the inland waters of the Rio Grande and its lakes such as Falcon and Amistad. The Coast Guard doesn't have jurisdiction or manpower way up there.
> 
> Dude, they're training off the upper coast.
> 
> If this concerns you, there are worse things about the so-called border war. How about a couple thousand of these varmints, like 2,700? Whatever happened to Posse Comatatus?


That picture is infuriating.

I don't even think half of the men in iraq (when there) and afghanistan have such equipment:hairout::hairout:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Me too. I have no idea where they're rat-holing that heavy equipment from Iraq. The drug cartels have these little honeys, "narco tanks."


----------



## drattler (Mar 27, 2012)

*DPS Boats*

:texasflagU.S. Fed Tax Money ****** off on every gimmic in the world to try and keep a wounded dying economy alive. Good luck?


----------



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

*pigs on the water*

cops are sacks of ****


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

Just saw 2 of these DPS boats headed northbound on 77 in Kingsville followed by 4 trooper cars. I guess they forgot what direction the border was. :headknock


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Dang charlie...really?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno ... a lot of military servicemen and women come back from the Iraq and Afghanny wars and for some it's a natural fit to go into the cops, homeland security, the game warden cadet program, firemen, EMS, and so forth. These are good kids and they get paid to protect my Ess. 

This is funny because for a long time, 2Cool was a very conservative, pro-cop kind of forum. What happened? All government is bad now or something? Cops are now the essence of all Evil and the Devil hisself? ***? You don't like the military or something?

Wow, unbelievable. These kids don't set the policy or the budgets and here you are saying that they're a bunch of turds. Holy cow. I just guess that it's a big ole goofy world and Lord have mercy, we get all kinds.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

seeing as how I have family members in the DPS I find it rather humorous some of y'alls stereo-typical thoughts on what the DPS actually does...I am willing to bet most of y'all think they just sit on the side of the road writing tickets all day.

I can promise you they aren't at all interested in if your catch is legal or not...unless you are a dealer...And most of you would be shocked as to the volume of drugs and how they are getting here...ways you would never even dream of.

Y'all carry on now...I needed a good laugh this evening!


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

So aside from crying about all of this do any of you actually attempt to do anything about it or is trying to appear clever on here the extent of your action.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of those border towns could probably use some help...But unless they're expecting IEDs all along the border, that military heavy equipment looks ridiculous and is probably way too slow.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Almost right*



captnickm said:


> Bring em on. If you ain't doing anything wrong you got nothing to sort about!


If you have done nothing wrong you shouldn't be stopped on a "fishing" expedition by LEO's while you are enjoying your day on the water.

I have many friends who are retired DPS officers who do not agree with the direction DPS has taken in last ten years - which is stop,contact, intimidate - not patrol and enforce.

This brand of patrol is all to see how nervous the vehicle operator may become , thereby giving reasonable cause for searches.

This has put suspicion on ALL citizens, and if its ever challenged again is un-constitutional under US law.

Texas DPS lost last time they challenged unreasonable search and seizure (went all the way to Supreme Court) which is WHY they can no longer perform rolling roadblocks

Your rights as a free citizen are going away replaced by excuses of Homeland Security and War on Drugs.

I am all for law and order - but not in its current iteration.


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Swells said:


> Actually you're wrong in the case of the inland waters of the Rio Grande and its lakes such as Falcon and Amistad. The Coast Guard doesn't have jurisdiction or manpower way up there.
> 
> Dude, they're training off the upper coast.
> 
> If this concerns you, there are worse things about the so-called border war. How about a couple thousand of these varmints, like 2,700? Whatever happened to Posse Comatatus?


Actually you're wrong. Very wrong. I went bass fishing with a buddy down at Falcon back in February and there were FOUR CG boats stopping everybody! They were at the boat ramp before sunrise hitting everybody for water safety issues before you could head out. Detaining you for at least 15 minutes and tracking mud all over peoples carpet before you could depart. Then once the morning rush at the ramp was over the boats went out on patrol. Not looking for murderous drug cartels along the border but pulling over bass boats and writing tickets. I heard reports of some people being stopped 4 times in one day! Policing its own citizens!

You want to get really angry? Try waking up at 5:00 am so you can be one of the first on the water just to be treated like a criminal and delayed by the federal government!

Just FYI, it's not uncommon to find the CG on any inland lake. I can't speak for the present but when I lived on Lake Texoma back around 2000 there was a CG station there.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*ANY USACE Lake*

Is under CG rules and enforcement - which is why they have re-established CG patrols on Texoma and other inland waterways

Doesn't stop crooks but makes citizens jump through six pak OUPV hoops and takes the fun out of being on the water.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If they legalized grass this would all go away, but its become big business now, from equipment supplied to many kinds of law enforcement, all the way to the private prisons. They have to keep 2 million Americans locked up at any one time, to keep the system going.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought my last comment might cause some commotion. 
This is how I look at it. They say they "confiscated" the money to buy the boats. (Must have been a hell of a bust) Either way you look at it they are going to buy something with the money. You think they would actually do something good with it. I would much rather them add more money into the marine economy then whatever else they could have bought. I hope they use local marine shops to do the servicing since you know they will break them. Who knows if they will do any good with the boats, but I do know if they stop me I have all my stuff in order!


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Butera Cape Horn said:


> View attachment 476807
> here is a picture of one of them. Like to see them try to make it in some of the back bays or even Mitchell's cut.


Sure could use those guns down at falcon.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Legalize it all and the cartels will go out of business quick.
Prohibition should have taught us these lessons a hundred years ago.
Oh, and the only wars we ever win are world wars. Wars on poverty, terror, drugs, etc are just money pits that will break the american people and rob of us our future.
We are all less free because of the war on drugs. The fathers would not recognize the tyranny that we are under today, and would be curious why we've not taken up arms against the federal leviathian that chokes out our individuality and state soverignity.



captnickm said:


> I thought my last comment might cause some commotion.
> This is how I look at it. They say they "confiscated" the money to buy the boats. (Must have been a hell of a bust) Either way you look at it they are going to buy something with the money. You think they would actually do something good with it. I would much rather them add more money into the marine economy then whatever else they could have bought. I hope they use local marine shops to do the servicing since you know they will break them. Who knows if they will do any good with the boats, but I do know if they stop me I have all my stuff in order!


Or, they could give tax breaks after confiscating drug runner's money.

The first sign you are no longer free is when the guns that "protect" you are no longer pointed out at the rest of the world, but inward at the population.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! - Hey Mont, anyway to change my handle! All joking aside, God Bless the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Highwave Patrol said:


> Wow! - Hey Mont, anyway to change my handle! All joking aside, God Bless the 1st Amendment.


I for one have absolutely zero problems with the actual Troops running the boat....if I were you I would be trying to get that job! The problem is that money could be better used elsewhere! I believe it needs to spent on border protection but I don't think these boats will help much on the border in POC! Go get that job!!! Would be nice to have a fisherman on board one of those!!!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

While they were in Port O, did you ask where they came from? I bet the trailer was someplace else and they just made a "quick patrol" through the area and decided to stop at Clarks for lunch... at least that is what Homeland Security with their quad outboard boat was there doing the time I asked. and yes, they came from galveston.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Overkill*

Really the only problem I have with seeing them 300Nm from the Rio Grande is that the State paid 580,000 per copy, and stated that the boats would be tasked to the border area

Danged I didn't realize till now that the border had moved, :headknock

Must be all us offshore fishermen working on the side for Cali - they likely would gets lots more confiscation money from container ships inspections, and blue water shrimpers

For the life of me I don't think I would be very comfortable with those guns over my head handled by a non-military trained unit - so they have to ask for permission to shoot the cartel - wonder if its reciprocal for Texas registered boats?

At any rate under US constitution---
Article 1 Section 10 of the Constitution:

"No State shall, without the Consent of Congress, lay any duty of Tonnage, keep Troops, or Ships of War in time of Peace, enter into any Agreement or Compact with another State, or with a foreign Power, or engage in War, unless actually invaded, or in such imminent Danger as will not act or delay."

Now just WHEN were we invaded by the Mexican Army? Were is Blackjack Pershing when we need him.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> I for one have absolutely zero problems with the actual Troops running the boat....if I were you I would be trying to get that job! The problem is that money could be better used elsewhere! I believe it needs to spent on border protection but I don't think these boats will help much on the border in POC! Go get that job!!! Would be nice to have a fisherman on board one of those!!!


Sorry but I'm no longer working in that capacity with DPS. I do have a couple schools of thought on the whole situation (not that it matters).

My initial thought as a boat lover was "Those are bad *****". My next thought was, what in the world are they going to be used for, and why do they say _Texas Highway Patrol _instead of _Texas Department of Public Safety_? I was also quite surprised that 24 -26 foot CC's were bypassed for these.

As far as DPS having a marine division, I've got no problems with it. The agency just recently began utilizing a full time SWAT team and DIVE team(which they desperately needed), and, FYI, years ago they had a marine division (so this is nothing new).

I don't have a clue what they were doing in POC, but I can tell you that after working Narcotics in Laredo for a year, the Border situation ain't no joke and they are needed down there. I was amazed when I was down there how little information made it off the border and into the rest of TX and the US.

As far as people hating cops, there are a few one eyed monsters in every crowd, but 99% of the po-po want small govt., like it when the good guys are armed, will support your right to speak your mind, and will vote republican in 2012.


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry - that turned into a rant and wasn't directed at you Ruthless53!

SWELLS - keep your head on a swivel and your powder dry!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Highwave Patrol said:


> Sorry - that turned into a rant and wasn't directed at you Ruthless53!
> 
> SWELLS - keep your head on a swivel and your powder dry!


I'm used to being dog-piled over here, sir. I got my feelings hurt one time and reported it to the Department of Hurt Feelings on the Interwebz, the long form and all, and never got an answer back! :work:

But ... I am a little familiar with the MSO program. "Marine safety officer" and you have to get the training and pass the test and put in the hours to get your patch, certification, and clearance to go bust people on the waters.

Come on folks, know how hard it is to become a captain, the hard test and the hours of "training" behind the wheel? Why not launch the boat in Port O'Connor or somewhere like there ain't no border shooting or nothing, put in some hours. Not many peeps like Port Aransas, although I think if I were an officer I'd like the food better in Port A.

The area that the smuggler mainly operate is up to about Baffin Bay. On the upper coast like Freeport-Galveston, I'd be more worried about the NMFS patrol boat. Nice fellows, got the MSO job ticket, but they don't mess around.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

The problem isnt the individual officers, it's the constitution bending career politicians and activist courts who put "public safety" over "individual economic freedom" and encourage the growth of the police state.


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Really the only problem I have with seeing them 300Nm from the Rio Grande is that the State paid 580,000 per copy, and stated that the boats would be tasked to the border area
> 
> Danged I didn't realize till now that the border had moved, :headknock
> 
> ...


Isn't the coast a boarder of the U.S. ?


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> I bet the trailer was someplace else and they just made a "quick patrol" through the area and decided to stop at Clarks for lunch... at least that is what Homeland Security with their quad outboard boat was there doing the time I asked.


Its too bad Clarks is mexican food now cause what they had in my opinion was wayyyy better..

Stay Happy
HH:texasflag


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

happyhour4545 said:


> Its too bad Clarks is mexican food now cause what they had in my opinion was wayyyy better..
> 
> Stay Happy
> HH:texasflag


No more mexican food, they closed and won't be re-opening.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Nice Rig*

Wow, Totally Amused by what I have read. I'm GLAD they are out there with us personally. And I'm also glad they're Loaded down with all that Fire Power. Down South we have seen some Pretty Crazy stuff to the Point of Making us really Un-comfortable. But with a rig like that running around, I assume we will see LESS of the Not so Comfy type activities. The things we have seen has Inspired a purchase of a Marine 12ga. as well as an AR-15 to pack along with us. So I say Welcome Troopers. And Never Ever forget.....Bad AZZZZ Troopers Turn into Texas Rangers.

Should say "Texas Drug HighWay Patrol"


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

High Hopes said:


> No more mexican food, they closed and won't be re-opening.


Darn its too bad clarks doesnt come back hwell:. They were allways good for sure..

Stay Happy 
HH:texasflag


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Too bad about Clarks, back in the mid-90s their food was so great and you could bring a pitcher of Oktoberfest beer out to the fish cleaning table. That place has really gone downhill, even the docks. They first opened in 1994 and I kept my boat in the water there.



High Hopes said:


> No more mexican food, they closed and won't be re-opening.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

happyhour4545 said:


> Darn its too bad clarks doesnt come back hwell:. They were allways good for sure..
> 
> Stay Happy
> HH:texasflag


It was great before they did the all fried, order at the door setup. Back when you could sit down and had a waiter/ress to order from the menu had alot to offer. Being right on the water doesn't hurt, so hopefully somebody can do something with it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I think you guys would be surprised by the assets deployed off Freeport and Galveston engaged in drug interdiction efforts. Think these boats are bad arse? They - the Man - has full on sportfishing battle wagons that go out under cover, pretend to be regular fishermen, but really monitor all sorts of activities. Add in stuff like AIS and major league radar, and they have tons of info. 

Think about how many times just the people on this board have run thru Galveston or the Freeport Jetties and not been searched. I've been stopped all of once in the years 1996 to 2008 running out of Galveston, and they did not even board my boat. Think about how easy it is for the drug dealers to use small boats to ferry drugs ashore using ports like Galveston and Freeport. 

The problem is not limited to the political hacks. Its the citizens which demand the impossible - a War on Drugs - which requires a virtual police state to actually win, and then whine if they are inconvienenced by the very war they demand.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They want a war on everything these days, but I wonder what percent of the population demands a war on drugs. And how many of those have investments tied up in the Security State or the Prison Industrial Complex.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Back then they had a foxy waitress who commuted from Seadrift and was certainly a credit to that town. Our fishing groups had many a lunch in Clarks, after fishing all morning, then turned around and went back out. Mostly jetty and tarpon trips. I had their #1 slip in 1994 and the rest of the boat slips were empty! Henry Clark built a very small ramp and a little steep. In '94 he called me over, wanted to see if I could pull my 21-foot Mako out. It was too steep. So he leveled it a little more with a grader but it's still a little steep for some people. Next spring when I put the boat back in the water, Joe Surovik had slid into my spot. So I had the #2. We both had Makos, what a time we had. Most of the boat slips were empty in '95, just people eating lunch and docking for an hour. By 1996 it was crowded in there. Great food! Their old bait stand guy, I forget his name, gigged the flounder each week for their kitchen.



JustBilling said:


> It was great before they did the all fried, order at the door setup. Back when you could sit down and had a waiter/ress to order from the menu had alot to offer. Being right on the water doesn't hurt, so hopefully somebody can do something with it.


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

The only reason the boats are in POC this week is the 421 Slam tournament this weekend. It's a charity event for Dell. Put two and two together. Just another example of showing our hard earned tax dollars at work. HA-HA!!! Nothing against the tourney its a good one for a good cause and I persenally will be fishing in it.


----------

